# anyone ever order from new directions aromatics?



## Sonam (Feb 10, 2009)

Thinking of orderinga  couple things from them.  I have had bad experiences in the past orderign supplies so just wanted to check if there were any opinions out there. Thanx in advance  :wink:


----------



## surf girl (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered from the a couple of weeks ago.  No complaints here!  Everything arrived well-packaged, no leakage.  They are a little slow shipping, but accurate with what they tell you (i.e. they are only as slow as they say they are).


----------



## Sonam (Feb 10, 2009)

do you mind if i asked what you ordered and what you thought of the quality?


----------



## carebear (Feb 10, 2009)

Their quality is top notch and their customer service is great.  They lack a bit on technical support but there is a forum there where you can often get help.

The only issue I had was that the EOs were shipped out of Canada to me here in NJ and they spent an extra 2 days in customs.  But they got here in great shape.  Bottles are glass or aluminum and very nice.


----------



## TheGardener (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been ordering from New Directions for 2-3 years now and have no complaints.  Their products are top quality.  As has been said they are a bit slow but they ship when they say they're going to ship.  I never hesitate to buy from them.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 10, 2009)

I love New Directions Aromatics.  I buy the majority of my stuff from them, now.  Their oils and EOs are really high quality, and I've never had a bad experience with them.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## surf girl (Feb 10, 2009)

Sonam said:
			
		

> do you mind if i asked what you ordered and what you thought of the quality?



I'm not necessarily the best judge of quality, because I have little to compare with.  I ordered from them, though, because by all reports, the product quality is excellent. And they seem to be into ethical sourcing.

I ordered about a dozen EOs; palm oil (I've never used it before, and wanted to give it a go despite the controversy re palm); shea butter; cocoa butter; coconut oil; avocado oil.  I'm happy with all the products.


----------



## carebear (Feb 10, 2009)

The NDA unrefined shea is lovely.  Yes it's got that odor of unrefined, but it's milder than the stuff I've gotten elsewhere, and nice and smooooooth.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 10, 2009)

I have ordered from them about 3 times and I have no complaints and now that they have no small order fee, bonus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I just ordered from them last week...and havent' received my order just yet..it's due today, actually.

Shipping from BB is too high plus their customer services lax to the point of being nonexistant, so I've found great alternatives and I think ND will be a good one from what all the people here are saying.

Also I found www.mountainroseherbs.com which has some fabulous stuff. They are my new best friends. Their organic essential oils are top-notch.
 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

*items came*

My items came today from New Directions and they were packed really well except for one Lab Color vial that leaked, but it was under so many layers of bubble wrap that there was no damage to the other products.

My only complaint is that the palm oil and coconut oil came in milk jugs that I had to microwave or submerge in hot water to melt. That was annoying....but the oils are really high quality from what I can see so far.


----------



## smarty (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes I have too ordered not 2 or 3 times but several times, and not a single time there was any problems.
All time i had no complaints


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 21, 2009)

I order most of my FO's and EO's from them and have never had a problem. I find their FO's and EO's very high quality. 

Shipping usually takes 1-2 weeks. I've ordered from them about 5x now.


----------

